# A dime between my butt cheeks



## Hardy Har (Sep 29, 2011)

by no means am i an excellent snowboarder but i do not believe imagining anything in your butt to keep your hips in line will do the trick. as long as you have the basic concepts of carving and turning your skills will only increase to the amount at which you put yourself to it. 

basically if you tense up that doesnt allow your body to focus on the board and you will only lose more control


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The dime thing is to get you to tilt or push your pelvis forward so as to get your pelvis/hips centered over the board's width/waist wise. But also tighten your abs, straighten your back and sink in your knees. Otherwise, beginners tend to ride hunched over and stinky but, i.e., counter balanced with their but hanging over the heel edge, their shoulders hunched over the toe edge and they are bent over at the waist. The dime thing is to get you to align or stack your ankles, hips and shoulders by tighening up your core...especially when in a netural position/stance. Then when you are turning toeside...you hump...its the dime thing. And when you go heel side you dump.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't really know anything about this "dime in my ass" training technique. I just wanna say how awesome that avatar is...


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm really of no help here either. I just wanted to point out that this post reminded me of the "Ass Pennies" skit from the Upright Citizens Bridage.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

That skit is awesome sauce


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

What if you can't afford a dime to put in your ass? Would a penny or nickel work? The nickel is thicker so would allow you to cheat a little more, perhaps reducing the amount of angulation you'd get while still keeping it pinched.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

You think them tits on AIRider's avatar could grip a penny? And what would the use of that be?

Thinking of it, there's this porn girl at my gym that has huge fakies. They don't even move when she bounces around doing cardio... crazyness


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

the only reason i dont carve like the guy in the video is because i would be in the trees off to the right. If only it was steeper, that looked like a pretty flat run :thumbsdown:


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

grafta said:


> You think them tits on AIRider's avatar could grip a penny? And what would the use of that be?


counterweight.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

lol, a dime it is then.  

as soon as we get some snow, i'll post up a vid of my progress and you guys can critique my posture. 

thank you guys for all the time you take to explain certain aspects of riding … I appreciate it.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Pennies and nickels have flat edges, you need the ridges of the dim for grip. Quarters are just too damn heavy, and throw off your weight.


----------

